# Symbol 2008 Fuses



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Anybody know where the fuse is for the 2 x 12 volt sockets are?
I manged to blow the fuse rewiring the Tv plug. The handbook is naff, saying if you have blown a fuse locate and replace. Trouble is where?

Bob


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I believe it might be under the drawer at the base of the wardrobe.

You might just have to reset the switch.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Drew said:


> I believe it might be under the drawer at the base of the wardrobe.
> 
> You might just have to reset the switch.


Nope, not there, drawer does not come out and gas bottles are underneath. The only reset is the ecu for the mains. I have been told that it is fuse number 9. But where is the fuse box. Grrrrr


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

On my Zig panel (water gauge, battery level indicator etc) there is a plastic panel that pops off, this is where the fuses are located on mine.

Mark


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Zuma said:


> On my Zig panel (water gauge, battery level indicator etc) there is a plastic panel that pops off, this is where the fuses are located on mine.
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark, no Zig panel on mine, 2008 model.

Bob


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Bob,

There should be a Power Supply Unit (PSU) that incorporates a RCD and 3 x MCB's. 

The RCD covers all the Mains Electrics in the van.

The MCB's are the "Fuses" for the Water Heater - Van Heater and the 2 x 13A main sockets.

The PSU might sighted behind the Electrical Hook Up (EHU) point. It is quite a large box and should be easily accessible. 

Drew


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

How desperate are you Bob?

I might be able to contact someone from Autosleepers if you are in a real jam. (I live nearby and know a few of them.)

I don't want to do it unless you are in a pickle though, 'cos I won't be very popular on New Years Day!  

Dave


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> How desperate are you Bob?
> 
> I might be able to contact someone from Autosleepers if you are in a real jam. (I live nearby and know a few of them.)
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, not that important, as I blew the fuse I assumed I could change the fuse. Not going anywhere at the moment so not a problem.
Not the time to upset Autosleepers on new years day, but thank you anyway.

Bob


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Drew said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> There should be a Power Supply Unit (PSU) that incorporates a RCD and 3 x MCB's.
> 
> ...


Thanks Drew, it is the 12 volt fuses I am looking for, not that important, will find it eventually.

Bob


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

The 12v Fuses are located on the front left hand side of the PDU.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry Drew, I have a 2008 Symbol and still cannot find the fuse box. Not where you say it should be.


Bob


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Bob,

As you know I have the 2008 Pavo (Symbol copy) and I believe my fuses are next to the leisure battery. They are not in a box but they are in line fuses. I suppose it is a case of checking all the 10/15 amp fuses to see which has blown.
I agree the handbook in this case is about as much use as a chocolate tea pot!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Orian, will remove the screws and have a look. Agreed about the Manual, as much use as a wire netted oil can. lol

Bob


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

sysinfo said:


> Thanks Orian, will remove the screws and have a look. Agreed about the Manual, as much use as a wire netted oil can. lol
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob,

You are welcome.

If your manual has a wiring diagram it may show the colour of the wires running to the fuse. That should narrow the search.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Cheers Orian ( Bob ) Have located the fuses and replaced the blown 10 amp. All is how it should be.
Thanks very much, and Zeb for nearly getting Autosleepers awake early.
Happy New year.

Bob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

sysinfo said:


> Thanks very much, and Zeb for nearly getting Autosleepers awake early.
> Happy New year. Bob


No Problem Bob.

They are pretty good folk, and the chap I was thinking of phoning would simply have put me on his "_Who owes me a beer_" list! :wink: :lol:

Dave


----------

